# Can we smile more?



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't know if i'm the only one who has noticed this, but have any of you noticed that in like every single pic of someone shooting a gun they look all pissed off and mad at the world while they're shooting. I know when I shoot I got a huge grin on my face. Why can't people look happier while shooting.? 

So come on guys, look like you are having fun and not wanting to kill someone.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They are concentrating :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I will agree with both of you gentlemen. Shooting does take concentration, and I'm afraid I look a little too somber while shooting.

But folks need to smile more. I go into a store and some young kid is behind the counter with his, or her, lips all pooched out ready to bite nails. I smile and something like "I hope your day improves."

My wife's ministry is giving out Gospel tracts. She smiles sweetly and says something like "I'd like to give you something to read when you have the time." And adds, "Our church address is on the back. We'd be glad to have you visit."

Folks have been good to me all my life, and I try to share that. I've already had a great life, and Heaven after. What more could anyone want?

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, in years past - I used to be told all the time - "U need to smile," "let me see a smile." Sorry, but that gets annoying after a while :-D


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Well, I will say judging from your photos, it wouldn't hurt to try.

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Well, I will say judging from your photos, it wouldn't hurt to try.
> 
> Bob Wright


Sorry, now I can't smile for 2 weeks  :roll:


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

From the late Jerry Clower:

Maybe "you ought to get on this side of it and see what the rest of us is smiling about."

Bob Wright


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I've had a smiling problem (according to others) for a long time. Many times I think I am smiling but others think I am not. I guess I smiling on the inside but it just ain't showing on the outside.  Several years ago I received as a gift from the staff a picture of a bald eagle with the caption, "I AM smiling". I also think people are sometimes too quick to judge based on looks alone. I'm generally a happy guy but a lot of folks I come in contact with feel I don't look that way. I tell 'em I was just born with that look! Although that look has helped with some of the jobs I have had. Heh, heh. 
I live in a small town which has about a 34% retired population. I notice many of the retired folks in the community appear to be frowning (and I don't think they realize it). Maybe we can come up with a new name for this malady and then we can sell some pills or something. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

I try to smile a lot at work and I try pretty hard to get people around me to smile. I do Desktop Support for a living, so if someone sees me it's because something is broken. Working at a hospital means some people get really really *really* stressed when their equipment breaks. There are also offices that are perpetually overbusy, and broken equipment gives people a deer-in-the-headlights look. A good smile and a humorous comment here and there make a world of difference.

-=Whittey=-


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry, I am billing people now - $19.95 for 4 smiles. And, they get a free set of gensui knives too :-D


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Shipwreck,

The knives are "GINSU" such as in "Ginger" and "Sue."

Bob Wright


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Look out Ship, the grammer/spelling police are on patrol :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Shipwreck,
> 
> The knives are "GINSU" such as in "Ginger" and "Sue."
> 
> Bob Wright


Well, with my $19.95 purchase you get the smile and the "gensui" knives - mine are different  - What do U expect for $19.95? :lol:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I think Bob is looking for some GingerSue knives.    and of course, I could be confused. :? 8) Or maybe somebody named Ginger or Sue in Memphis needs some knives.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I'm lazy, and it takes a lot less effort and muscles to smile than it does to frown. :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

P97, Are you smiling in your avatar? I can't figure it out!


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Charlie said:


> P97, Are you smiling in your avatar? I can't figure it out!


Have to smile with my mouth shut to keep my missing front teeth from showing. :-D


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

"Ginger" and "Sue" were the names of the ladies for whom the knives were named when they were first marketed. Not sure whether they were wives or other relation, to the men who came up with the idea.

Bob Wright


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Bob,
I'm curious as to where you found that tidbit of trivia?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The men who originated the business were interviewed on a local TV channel. Don't remember particulars, but seems they live in Arkansas somewhere. The gist of the program segment was self-promotion of product though TV exposure/mail order.


Things like that stick in my mind.


Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

"Ginsu" was a name that caught attention. It like the man said, if his name had been "Smith" or "Jones" people would still be dressing ice-rinks manually instead of using the "Zamboni."

Bob Wright


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2006)

So did we all smile today? I know I sure did when I got home from work. My girlfriend and son were here. Nothing puts a smile on a face like coming home to something like that after a boring day of work. :-D


----------

